# 150 gal Tank Equipment Recommendations



## secure1347 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey folks,

I've been researching a lot of equipment, but I wanted to get some tailored suggestions on here for setups on my 150 gallon African Cichlid tank. This tank is current setup, but I'm redoing it and changing from gravel to sand.

Tank: 150 gallon, 72in long, 30in tall, 18in deep
*Lighting*: ? Currently have single tube florescent, but would like at least a dual with lunar lighting and built in timer. Any fixture recommendation?
*Filtration*: Have a Marineland C-530 and have ordered a Proflex Wet/Dry Trickle Sump Model 4 rated at 2200 gal/hr max
*Overflow:* Ordered CPR CS202 rated for 1500 gal/hr
*Heaters:* Currently have 2 x 200 watt that might not fit in my sump. Recommendation or Temp controller and heater(s) I could put in my sump?
*Pump:* Any recommendations for a submersible that could get 1500 gal/hr with about 5ft of head?
*Substrate:* Most likely getting ~100lbs of pool filter sand and 50lbs of Cichlid aragonite sand
*Décor:* Lots of lace rock and some large Swahala wood

Thanks for any help!


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

Unless trying to grow plants I would suggest staying with the single light maybe add an led strip for moonlights. I can't say about heat controller as I just undersize the heater in any tanks that have one. If any of my heaters stuck on water would be hard pressed to get to 80 degrees. One thing I would suggest is to keep a small air pump running a pair of sponge filters in the sump. That way in event of power outage you can use a battery air pump to at least have some biofiltration active.


----------



## secure1347 (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions Superdm. No I'm not going to have plants, but it would be nice to have some flexibility for the future. I might want to do a planted tank in the future or perhaps a reef tank. If I can get something that I could use in the future that would be great.

Also I thought I have heard of people suggesting to get a double fixture for a 150gal otherwise I will have a lot light condition, but perhaps I'm mistaken.

So the air pump would just keep the bacterial alive in the sump? are you saying to put them under the bioballs?


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

As far as the sponge filters are concerned I keep extras running in grow out tanks and breeding tanks.Then when I lose power I can move them to display tanks and run them on the cheap battery operated air pumps. If I was running a sump that would be where I would keep them running until I needed them in tank. I live in an area that is prone to outages in summer and winter alike. So I am just used to wondering if ammonia is going to build up. This method cures that. As far as lighting goes I would look into some of the larger LED setups for possibly growing plants in the future. I grow java fern and anubias pretty well with just single T8 lights in 125 gallon tanks.


----------



## secure1347 (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks again. I don't get many power outtages and if I do, it's only for a minute. I will plan accordingly though however.

I was hoping I could find a 2 light fixture with some lunar leds. I was thinking a 10,000k bulb and an actinic bulb since it would be a nice balance. I haven't found any 2 bulb + LED fixtures yet though. Also, I was hoping for a built in timer to control day/night modes.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

my thought would be to separate the functions of lighting and timers. For whatever reason, I have bad luck with timers, and seem to need to replace them regularly. I would not buy a unit with the stuff integrated, but that is my opinion.


----------



## secure1347 (Jan 12, 2014)

nodima, thanks I will lookout for that. I know a few people who have had good experiences with the integrated timers, but I will make sure to look for reviews. It would be nice to get the lights all in one fixture instead of mutliple with multiple timers, but that's a route if I want to go for that.

Another thought I had is why not get a 4 bulb fixture and only use 2 of the bulbs for now? If I ever went with a reef tank than I would be all set. Here's one example:

Aquatic Life T5-HO Light Fixture - 4 x 39 W - 36"


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I had an aquaticlife 4x54w w moonlights 48" on my marine tank with integrated timers it was an awesome light worked fine for the 18 months I had it. I'd still have it but sold it with the rest of my sw stuff.

I think the new marineland planted LED's have integrated timers, but not cheap..

Aquaticlife has a new LED line coming called Edge.. If only I could find a retailer with them...


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

oops looks like the edge lights are now up on most web sites for ordering.


----------



## secure1347 (Jan 12, 2014)

Skurj, how does that compare to the type of light I'm looking at? I would love to go LED but I would want to get an equivalent setup with the types of light and timer functions.

Also my bubble burst a little when I realized that the light above shouldn't be under a canopy. I suppose I could vent my canopy though.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

You can put the lights under a canopy, all depends how hot they get and whether you have to add ventilation to the canopy. I have never run an LED strip light before so I can't make that comparison. dual T5 ho is going to probably be as bright as you would want for fw, 4 would be overkill. I think you have to get spendy on an LED light to come close to a 4bulb T5ho.

Think I am going to take one for the team and order an Edge this week.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Ack just noticed the 30" height of the tank.. well it will be a week or 3 until the light arrives but I am going to put a 48" on a 6ft 180gal 24" deep.


----------



## secure1347 (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah I think for now I'm just going to order the Aquatic life 72" fixture and vent my canopy. I would like to go LED (and would shell out some money), but I would want control of the lights with integrated timers etc with enough light for a reef tank one day, and those seem to be well over $1,000 unless I want to build one....which I just don't have time for.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Hold it.. you are buying this light now with the intention of using for a reef light in the future? I think you are making a mistake. Buy the reef light when you need one.


----------



## secure1347 (Jan 12, 2014)

You don't think I can buy a fixture I could for freshwater now that could be used for reef later?


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

I think what he was saying was that the fixtures have a life span and using it now for any real length of time would greatly diminish that lifespan for reef use later. The one thing nice about a canopy is the ability to build in your own lighting on the cheap. Could easily build the Needed fixtures into it now then add to them when it is time for a reef. I would look into the satelite strips from DRs fostersmiths. They can be added to almost any configuration and can be used with timers as well as they have lighting color and effect choices. Then consider mounting into the canopy a couple twin tube flo lights from the DIY home improvement stores. Also can be used with timers. Could realisticly build a much better and more efficient system for alot less money. Also allowing room for upgrades when ready to make the leap to reef. Also the flo fixtures are relatively inexpensive compared to what it would cost to replace ballasts and the like down the road. Last time my ballast went out in my twin tube 48 inch striplight i found it was incredibly less expensive to buy the whole fixture at the homeimprovement store and just harvest the ballast out of that and put it in my striplight. Than it was to buy just a ballast.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

secure1347 said:


> You don't think I can buy a fixture I could for freshwater now that could be used for reef later?


My aquaticlife 4 tube T5ho light for my 4ft reef ran around $400, new bulbs every year another $100+, noise from the fans..

Go with a fw light for now, put your pennies away for the SW stuff... I sold all my marine stuff.. as soon as I realized with the money I could get for selling the whole thing (it was only a 40gallon 48" tank without a sump) I could buy a 180g complete with filtration and lights all brand new .. it was a done deal.


----------



## secure1347 (Jan 12, 2014)

SuperDM yeah I suppose that's true about the life of the fixture. I was thinking I might go reef in as little as two years, but who knows it could be longer. I was hoping to get a nice LED system that would last a while and be flexible but I haven't found anything like that under $1,000. Hopefully I can find the time to build it into the canopy. I'll check out your suggestions thank you. Only thing, to me, that might be weird is that when I have the canopy up I won't have direct light into the tank.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

secure1347 said:


> SuperDM yeah I suppose that's true about the life of the fixture. I was thinking I might go reef in as little as two years, but who knows it could be longer. I was hoping to get a nice LED system that would last a while and be flexible but I haven't found anything like that under $1,000. Hopefully I can find the time to build it into the canopy. I'll check out your suggestions thank you. Only thing, to me, that might be weird is that when I have the canopy up I won't have direct light into the tank.


All depends on how you install lights in the canopy, and the design of the canopy. You could get creative and actually suspend the canopy from the ceiling and then be able to lift it straight up via a suspension system of sorts. There are led's now that can actually go in the tank, they could run along the front and back trim giving light to work by, all kinds of ideas you can come up with, including little spot lights on goosenecks mounted just for when the canopy is open.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

secure1347 said:


> SuperDM yeah I suppose that's true about the life of the fixture. I was thinking I might go reef in as little as two years, but who knows it could be longer. I was hoping to get a nice LED system that would last a while and be flexible but I haven't found anything like that under $1,000. Hopefully I can find the time to build it into the canopy. I'll check out your suggestions thank you. Only thing, to me, that might be weird is that when I have the canopy up I won't have direct light into the tank.


The other benefit you have by waiting is the trickle down of technology and prices. LED's are still in the early adoption phase, which is typically marked by higher prices, they are just getting to the consumer phase, where we will see lower prices as they become more commoditized.


----------



## secure1347 (Jan 12, 2014)

Yup, I'm with you guys on that one. I'm sure LED prices will come down. I didn't mind spending some money on an LED system now though if it fits my needs. I narrowed my focus (as you have suggested) to looking for a light system specific for my freshwater tank. I will worry about the Reef take in the future. I was debating on going with the Aquatic Life Edge (which is reasonably priced and offers 3 channels of control), but there aren't a ton of reviews out there and it doesn't have a battery backup for the integrated timer.

I'm not looking at Build My LED systems. Anyone have an experience? They look like a solid product that I can have made the way I want and for $389 for a 72" fixture I thought that's really reasonable. I'm just looking forward to them coming out with a mult-channel system in about 4-5 weeks.


----------

